# Strike King "Banshee " Spinnerbait Series



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Went to Dicks Sporting Goods to replenish my spinnerbait stock, and picked up two of the Banshees and a Terminator. I use Terminators quite a bit, and do well on them, but Dick's had their Strike King stuff on sale and got the two Banshees for 4 bucks each. Gonna field test them tomorrow. Anybody ever use these? I like the looks of them, but it's how they look to the bass that counts..lol


----------



## JRyakinbassin (Oct 28, 2015)

They are good baits for the money got mine for 4$! For a trailer hook full skirt and sticky hooks can't beat it.


----------



## Red1993sol (Aug 12, 2015)

I've thrown them a fair amount, I like them for the money.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

I too was over at Dick's sports and picked up a Banshee series spinnerbait; frog pattern 1/2 oz. Hoping with that flatter style head that it will come through in weeds a little easier than some of my other spinnerbaits with the more round 'fat' body heads. I always liked my Buddha bait and Terminator spinnerbait s for that, but I can only find them online. Stores either have Strike king, War Eagle or maybe Booyah spinnerbaits.Anyone have any thoughts.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

To be honest, I actually caught more fish on those cheap, one dollar Wal Mart baits than any of my more expensive name brand spinnerbaits last couple of years. Never once had a bass ask me how much


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Never had much luck with those $1 Wally world specials, not without changing swivels to a actual bearing swivel. Live on a fixed income so try to make do with what I got wouldn't spend the big bucks they want for some of those baits anyhow


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Used war eagles last year almost exclusively and did great on them. I picked up a couple of the banshees on sale this week as well. I am hoping that they work out as a good alternative, but if not I will go back to the war eagles.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

homepiece said:


> Used war eagles last year almost exclusively and did great on them. I picked up a couple of the banshees on sale this week as well. I am hoping that they work out as a good alternative, but if not I will go back to the war eagles.


Yeah I agree the War Eagle is a solid bait, I wish they had a little more variety in color I always end up going through my bags of skirts usually like an orange craw. Silver n black(shad) or translucent w/gold(baitfish) but sometimes it's nice to just tie on an cast rather then go through all that hassle. TIM 67


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Tim67 said:


> Yeah I agree the War Eagle is a solid bait, I wish they had a little more variety in color I always end up going through my bags of skirts usually like an orange craw. Silver n black(shad) or translucent w/gold(baitfish) but sometimes it's nice to just tie on an cast rather then go through all that hassle. TIM 67


I agree on the color selection, but I almost always use the white/silver/translucent or the white/chartruese.. I carry more colors, but seem to tie one of those on first.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Homeslice sounds like we have very similar approachestablished


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Tim67 said:


> Homeslice sounds like we have very similar approachestablished


Where is it you usually go, I fished western L. Erie while we lived up that way , now I'm maybe 8 miles from Clear fork like 25 to pleasant hill but really want to try Alum creek reservoir


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Tim67 said:


> Where is it you usually go, I fished western L. Erie while we lived up that way , now I'm maybe 8 miles from Clear fork like 25 to pleasant hill but really want to try Alum creek reservoir


I normally Fish from a kayak.. Hoover and Alum locally around CBus, hocking river in SE ohio, but a lot of weekends hunting my elusive 8lb largie from public ohio waters at AEP.


----------

